# Feinstein Coming for Your Weapons



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bring it. Bitch. Before I'm too old.

Dianne Feinstein announced Wednesday that she's re-entering the battle over gun control during her keynote speech to the California delegates to the Democratic National Convention.

Feinstein was president of the San Francisco's Board of Supervisors on what she calls that city's "day of infamy" in 1978, when a former colleague shot and killed Harvey Milk and Mayor George Moscone. Since then, Senator Feinstein has been one of the most vocal proponents of gun control on Capitol Hill.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope Sarah Palin re-enters politics one day and becomes Pres, she's the kind of rootin-tootin huntin gal the Western world needs..


----------



## usmamg (Nov 8, 2012)

Sarah is OK!


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Actually, when back in the day I lived in Commiefornia, Feinstien was elected mayor of San Francisco, The very first thing she did was to impose a ban on all hand guns in the city limits. Two or three weeks later, when attempting to board a plane, she was grabbed by security as she had an un licensed hand gun in her purse. I heard her say on the local newscast, "ITS OK, I'M THE MAYOR !"That is the types of loonies we have running our country,. Ok for them , bad for us.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Sarah Palin is the kind of pres we need. . . MORE american than how many others? I mean the un-wed teenage daughter that has a kid out of wedlock has all sorts of guns loves to fish and hunt shoot WHY NOT??


----------



## windsearcher (Nov 8, 2012)

hmmm.... well, I am very sorry to report that while out on a boat off the coast of NJ, we capsized in the storm and any firearms we used to have were lost at sea.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

windsearcher said:


> hmmm.... well, I am very sorry to report that while out on a boat off the coast of NJ, we capsized in the storm and any firearms we used to have were lost at sea.


LOL! I was just getting ready to post the same thing, except I can't quite remember where my boating accident happened, but I do remember that all of my guns went overboard...


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I sold all mine to the scrap yard to provide green energy by recycling steel.


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

That woman is a raving lunatic!Didn't she try to have all of the deer and elk on an island killed to save a native butterfly?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have every damned one of mine. Come and get them.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Palin aboard USS Stennis, 2009. the conversation probably went like this-
SARAH- "Can we launch an airstrike on a moose herd in Alaska near the Bering Strait?
OFFICER- "On what grounds ma'am?"
SARAH -"They might be commie mooses which have swum over from Russia"


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Aw, be nice Jim. She seems to be a really nice lady, and a good shot also


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Funny when I was a cop in SF (for the state) we were on the SFPD records system There were about 7 concealed weapons permits issued and Diane had one of them or so was said by the officer that checked it. She turned in her .22 during the gun turn in but kept her larger gun.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> Aw, be nice Jim. She [Palin] seems to be a really nice lady, and a good shot also


Yeah, but sadly the majority of US voters didn't think so or she'd have been vice-pres alongside Pres McCain this past four years.
American women missed a great chance there because suffragettes used to get jailed for wanting the vote, so voting for her and McCain would have demonstrated that women have at last "come home" from a prison cell to the White House..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sigh.

Sarah Palin is a Republican. Period. She was painted as the good little patriot in order to get those who buy into the conservative part of the false paradigm to back McCain. She was the wonderful little Christian, as she spent so much time with her political ambition that her daughter got knocked up by the local trash. Rather than being ashamed, she paraded the whole mess across stage, showing other children how "cool" it is. What, by the way, would a conservative, Christian mother do about a child with Downs syndrome? I assure you, my mother wouldn't but him on the side burner in order to pursue a career. 

But, you were all told that Palin was a great woman and wonderful Christian Conservative. Pfft. 

It's too late for the public to look behind the curtain in order to see other people pulling the strings. The charade has been going on for too long. We've played their game of talking points and issues for so long while allowing our children be taught lies that we don't know how to go back. Tyranny will be the rule of the day, and the economic crash will usher in the New World.

Happy-Joy. Double-plus good, make sure and watch CNN or FNC every day.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Well... if Feinstein manages to disarm California... I'm close enough to go "shopping" there if SHTF. I'm sure a lot of the peace, love and butterflies type liberals will have something I can use.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Well... if Feinstein manages to disarm California... I'm close enough to go "shopping" there if SHTF. I'm sure a lot of the peace, love and butterflies type liberals will have something I can use.


I hear ya.

Remember, though; there are some good people stuck in that place who can't afford to get out. Just like everyone has to prep from where they are, now, those people are in the same boat. They have to make do with where they are.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Denton... I fully understand... I figure the liberals will be easy to spot. They'll be the ones standing in front of their houses with their hands out complaining about when the power, water, food, (or insert X here) will be restored by the government... or they can be identified as the pile of bodies stacked up around a prepper stronghold.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

What I liked about Sarah was that she was a REAL straight-talking person, not just another slick run-of-the-mill politician.
If Johnny McCain had been 10 years younger the American people would possibly have put him and Sarah in the White House instead of Obama.
Johnny was a nice decent guy but a tad too old, the Reps must have been nuts for putting him up


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Actually I think that McCain has a few other issues, and Sarah did have several issues. Especially the trumped up ones by the dumbocraps. She also got sucker punched by Kati Couricc on the talk show. She was to green for politics back then


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Sweet. When she shows up, I have a present for her.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Sara Palin makes a better cheerleader than a quarterback!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> What I liked about Sarah was that she was a REAL straight-talking person, not just another slick run-of-the-mill politician.
> If Johnny McCain had been 10 years younger the American people would possibly have put him and Sarah in the White House instead of Obama.
> Johnny was a nice decent guy but a tad too old, the Reps must have been nuts for putting him up


She wonderfully spewed what her bosses told her to spew. She fantastically illustrated the new model of immoral morality while standing with the "maverick" who is anything but a good conservative and is anything but a constitutionalist.
Do not be fooled by the bs.


----------



## Walking Bear (Nov 10, 2012)

People in Cali ae not logical in their thinking; they think that wildlife do not pee and poop in the wild. When I live in Western Kansas we had a numder of large dairy operation move to the area from Cali because Cali had outlawed or at least place major restriction on the operation there. Due to afamily in my church having an elder member pass; a young man from Cali was there (a boyfriend of a grand daughter). I asked the guy about why there state had done what they did; his statement was "Do you want cattle poop in your drinking water?" At which point I asked if there was not longer deer, bear, rabbit or squarrel in Cali? He got a questioning look on his face. I then said "Oh, you have them tained to go in outhouse chemical toilets?" He at this point saw the illogic in the whole thing. 

So if they cannot get a this idea down why do we expect them to understand that guns are not the problem; the nut with his/her finger on the bang switch is!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Just another Liberal Hack doing what they do best...hold everyone else to a different standard than than they do themselves. Just goes to show that Liberism is a mental illness for which there is no known cure.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

windsearcher said:


> hmmm.... well, I am very sorry to report that while out on a boat off the coast of NJ, we capsized in the storm and any firearms we used to have were lost at sea.


In all seriousness do not ever make up a story or you would be in big trouble. The best is don't say anything, you don't have to talk.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Sara Palin makes a better cheerleader than a quarterback!


I agree, she does not possess what it takes to be a leader but if she ever does a Playboy spread I want a copy.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

I lost mine in a tragic crack smoking incident


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

First, I live in California and let me tell you there is a STRONG tea party type conservative base here even though you'll never see or hear about it in the media. Yes, we are controlled by liberty-hating statists in Sacramento, but look at a political map of the state and you'll see that outside of San Francisco and Los Angeles it is largely red.

Second, due to our population, there are a TON of gunowners here. In fact, the SECOND HIGHEST in the entire nation! (feel free to fact check this yourself). My point: I highly advise against writing off California as just a place full of helpless hippies from where you can come pillage when the SHTF.

Regarding Sarah Palin....I see many here are highly critical of her and even borderline pure hatred. Folks, I challenge you to look at your own lives and see if you've never made a mistake or if you've never made a poor decision. Also, how much time and money and dedication have _you_ personally put in to help stop the spread of tyranny that plagues this country? How many children with special needs have _you_ raised while still maintaining a career and with an entire media machine ready to rip you to shreds for every little misstep?

Sarah Palin is not perfect, not by any means. But she's a fiscally responsible person, believes strongly in the Second Amendment, and believes in traditional American values. That's damn good enough for me. And I sure as _hell_ would rather have her sitting in the White House over that godless tyrant that's in there right now. Or Romney for that matter.

Rant over.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Speaking of gun control, ya gotta see this video


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

J.T. said:


> First, I live in California and let me tell you there is a STRONG tea party type conservative base here even though you'll never see or hear about it in the media. Yes, we are controlled by liberty-hating statists in Sacramento, but look at a political map of the state and you'll see that outside of San Francisco and Los Angeles it is largely red.
> 
> Second, due to our population, there are a TON of gunowners here. In fact, the SECOND HIGHEST in the entire nation! (feel free to fact check this yourself). My point: I highly advise against writing off California as just a place full of helpless hippies from where you can come pillage when the SHTF.
> 
> ...


... the front door on my apartment isnt for *my* protection...
think for a *2nd*...


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> Bring it. Bitch. Before I'm too old.
> 
> Dianne Feinstein announced Wednesday that she's re-entering the battle over gun control during her keynote speech to the California delegates to the Democratic National Convention.
> 
> Feinstein was president of the San Francisco's Board of Supervisors on what she calls that city's "day of infamy" in 1978, when a former colleague shot and killed Harvey Milk and Mayor George Moscone. Since then, Senator Feinstein has been one of the most vocal proponents of gun control on Capitol Hill.


Denton,

I might be just a tad bid naive but I think that a lot talk like this is to get those of us who support the 2nd amendment fired up to make outrages statements which make us sound like raving lunatics and this in turns booster their agenda. My philosophy is actions speaks louder than words. If you want them come get them and you ain't even got to give me a heads up because I'm prepared for the fight to the best of my ability.

You don't have to be great to start but you have to start to be great!

BTW nice post it simply solidify the fact that what we are doing in terms of prepping is correct. Karate-do was formed on Okinawa, Japan because they were forced to be so called weaponless..So the Okinawans developed various martial arts style like Koeikan-do that took their average/normal farming equipment and turned these too into weapons. When I was stationed in Okinawa for 5 years I got my Ni-dan (2nd Degree Black Belt) in Koeikan-do. Anyone trained in Urban warfare, Jungle Environment Survival Training etc will know that you have tons of resources other then guns to defend yourself from ground assaults.

Desert Marine
Troy B


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Walking Bear said:


> People in Cali ae not logical in their thinking; they think that wildlife do not pee and poop in the wild. When I live in Western Kansas we had a numder of large dairy operation move to the area from Cali because Cali had outlawed or at least place major restriction on the operation there. Due to afamily in my church having an elder member pass; a young man from Cali was there (a boyfriend of a grand daughter). I asked the guy about why there state had done what they did; his statement was "Do you want cattle poop in your drinking water?" At which point I asked if there was not longer deer, bear, rabbit or squarrel in Cali? He got a questioning look on his face. I then said "Oh, you have them tained to go in outhouse chemical toilets?" He at this point saw the illogic in the whole thing.
> 
> So if they cannot get a this idea down why do we expect them to understand that guns are not the problem; the nut with his/her finger on the bang switch is!!!!!!!!!!


 Know a lot about the Golden State do ya? Ever been there? Got any idea of the size of the state? And damned if there isn't one HELL of a lot of game in Calif , damned if there aren't a HELL of a lot of dairies in Tulare , Kern , Fresno and quite a few other counties.

In other words you haven't a damned clue what you're talking about , just like folks who will state that Texas is a " hot ,flat ,dry and dusty" that Alaska is "all mountains" , Wyoming is " all prairie" etc.etc etc.

And don't even bother with an attempt to argue with me about it , 'cause there is for damned sure " deer , bear , rabbit and squirrel: in Calif , along with hogs , javelina , Tule Elk ,a wide selection of game birds and a hell of a lot of varmints.

Or are you another that will just join the herd in bleating a great deal of *bullshit* based on what's popular for a lot of folks to state , most of whom have never been to the state , never hunted there , have no idea of the wide variety of terrain and whom seem to think the whole goddamned state is L.A. and the S.F. Bay area.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh and J.T....since your next yap will be about " CCW in Calif is impossible to get" ( I've seen a thousand and one of these arguements develop) maybe ya ought take a look at this link.........keep in mind that a permit is good *STATE WIDE*.....

County Map for California CCW Issuance - CalCCW

Google Image Result for http://www.californiaconcealedcarry.com/cccw/images/calcounties.gif


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heh we were talking about ccw today, me and my gunsmith, lacounty is super hard. well one person a yr, the other counties are damned easy to get permitted.
i think there are 58 counties or something he was telling me and two are danged hard to get permits.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Oh and J.T....since your next yap will be about " CCW in Calif is impossible to get" ( I've seen a thousand and one of these arguements develop) maybe ya ought take a look at this link.........keep in mind that a permit is good *STATE WIDE*.....
> 
> County Map for California CCW Issuance - CalCCW
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.californiaconcealedcarry.com/cccw/images/calcounties.gif


Way ahead of ya buddy! I've had my CCW for about 4 years now. Napa County baby! Oh, and I'm also a member of the CalCCW forum that you linked. My name there is JayTee.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

J.T. said:


> Regarding Sarah Palin....I see many here are highly critical of her and even borderline pure hatred. Folks, I challenge you to look at your own lives and see if you've never made a mistake or if you've never made a poor decision. Also, how much time and money and dedication have _you_ personally put in to help stop the spread of tyranny that plagues this country? How many children with special needs have _you_ raised while still maintaining a career and with an entire media machine ready to rip you to shreds for every little misstep?
> 
> Sarah Palin is not perfect, not by any means. But she's a fiscally responsible person, believes strongly in the Second Amendment, and believes in traditional American values. That's damn good enough for me. And I sure as _hell_ would rather have her sitting in the White House over that godless tyrant that's in there right now. Or Romney for that matter.
> 
> Rant over.


you do not trot your imperfections proudly across the stage, as if they were something all little girls should emulate. Period. 
You do not tell me how fine a Christian conservative you are, while aggressively pursuing a political career which is very demanding, even though you have a special needs child, who dearly needs a mother and not an au pair or a White House staff.
You do NOT claim to be a chip off the ol' founders block while running with McCain for the White House, and then back the non-Constitutionalist while he endeavors to keep his senate seat.

I do not know Palin, so do not attempt to suggest suggest I have anything near "borderline hatred" for the woman, if that was directed at me. I simply know the difference between right and wrong, expect better from those who want to run the country, and know that a nation is harder to manage than a couple of teenage girls and a husband. Furthermore, I am done with these Establishment politicians who clearly have allegiance to bankers, global corporatists and the NWO and do nothing but whisper sweet nothings in the ears of the average Joe 6-Pack voter who is too stupid to make a reasoned, educated guess as to what would be best for the country.

This would perfectly dovetail into a wild-eyed rant against the 17th Amendment, but it is late, I am tired and it really doesn't matter, anymore, which is why I prep, nowadays.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sarah was so maligned by the left wing press. Portraited as dumb, however, simply uninformed, as many people in America are. All of us can be ignorant when presented with obscure or abstract concepts created by the political machine. She never had a chance, which would be the same fate of many of us true Americans that concern themselves with the daily trapping of our lives.

Until the liberal bias in the main stream media is overcome, Ms. Palin, no matter how necessary for this country, must continue to affect policy from the directors chair, not the main stage.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

J.T. said:


> Way ahead of ya buddy! I've had my CCW for about 4 years now. Napa County baby! Oh, and I'm also a member of the CalCCW forum that you linked. My name there is JayTee.


 Hey that was *my* screwup , I screwed up the attributions , apologies for that. I think you know that I was addressing " Walking Bear" but feel free to lambast my ass if you wish.

It's become a distinct sore point with me when folks will write a whole damn state off due to what they "think" they know , and frankly the Central Valley all the way from Bakersfield to Redding and the North End of the state have far more in common sociopolitically with areas of Montana , Wyoming ,Texas etc than they do with the Bay Area and the L.A. Basin.

And I *REALLY* have got to guffaw quite openly at the statement that Calif has no game left at all , that one is an absolute freaking riot , and then the concept that Calif is ALL heavily populated , mostly from people that have never been to locales such as Modoc county and couldn't come close to locating it on a map.

And attempt sometime to explain to folks in the center of the country wearing their fad " Hollister Surf Gear" shirts and stuff that not only can you not hear or smell the ocean from Hollister , you can't even SEE the frigging ocean from Hollister. And then you'll have folks who will insist that it NEVER snows ANYWHERE in Calif , golly I wonder what that white stuff on Mt.Shasta is year round , wonder what it was that was up to the eaves of the house my last winter up in Sierraville , and those aren't ski slopes all over the Tahoe Basin , nuh 'uh , couldn't possibly be.

It's a load of CRAP , just like folks who will tell you that Alaska is ALL mountains and forest without ever having seen tundra so flat and treeless that if your dog runs away you don't chase him 'cause you'll still be able to see him for three freaking weeks.

And folks wonder why I'm an old cynical curmudgeon.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

shotlady said:


> heh we were talking about ccw today, me and my gunsmith, lacounty is super hard. well one person a yr, the other counties are damned easy to get permitted.
> i think there are 58 counties or something he was telling me and two are danged hard to get permits.


 But hey CCW permits , once obtained are good *statewide* , I once had a bit of a "tiff" with SFPD over that one.Didn't quite come out the way they wanted it to.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

Bring Sarah in..... People kill people not guns. Like that idiot in Oregon the other day..


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good place to close this thread.

Remember folks, you can have a disagreement without arguing.


----------

